

Help US players and poker entrepreneurs by signing the anti-UIGEA petition - nikcub
http://www.pokerpetition.com/

======
delinka
I am not a poker player. I do not care about the game nor the industry.

I do care about my rights as an individual in what is supposed to be a free
society. Petition signed.

~~~
stretchwithme
amen. I love watching poker. But I don't even play, so this doesn't really
affect me, other than being one more attack on our freedoms.

They're going to keep expanding their power, because that's what the power
hungry do. Unless we resist.

------
Stratego
I would love to see the web industry as a whole show the tough guys cartels in
Vegas how it's done in the 21st century.

------
JoeAltmaier
Its a law. They're enforcing it, right? So agitate to get the law changed.

But coming down on law enforcement for doing their job? That's a little harsh.

~~~
dbrown26
There are lots of laws that are going unenforced that have had far more severe
consequences to this country than allowing people to play a game of skill for
money.

So coming down on the DOJ for selective enforcement is absolutely appropriate.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Could be. Assume it is so. There's such a thing as low-hanging fruit. These
web sites were flaunting the law in the most public way possible in this age
of technology. And it only took paperwork to stop it.

------
cellis
I hate to be "that guy", but....Where's the social media? The like buttons,
official facebook group, twitter links, spam your friends? Egypt, Libya and
Tunisia just used it to overthrow their governments, so we in the U.S. should
_at least_ be able to use it to get a law passed ;).

------
icey
Do petitions like this ever get results? This is an honest question - these
seem pretty popular, but I can't recall any legislation getting overturned on
the basis of a digital petition.

~~~
eli
It's pretty tough to establish direct cause and effect. It's certainly
possible that an online petition (facebook group, etc) contributed to the idea
that lots of voters care about an issue.

~~~
icey
I'm definitely for this cause, I just worry that signing an online petition
gives people some way to vent their frustration and may cause them to not
fight laws they dislike in ways that have proven effective; such as calling
their congressperson.

------
tyng
"First they came for the communists, and I didn't speak out because I wasn't a
communist.

Then they came for the trade unionists, and I didn't speak out because I
wasn't a trade unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I didn't speak out because I wasn't a Jew.

Then they came for me and there was no one left to speak out for me."

\- Pastor Martin Niemoller (1892–1984)

------
Canopy
Oh yes, I want to help the entrepreneurs that battle to flood me with ads for
the sites where they intend to take my money.

Where is the counter-petition ?

~~~
corin_
Seriously, you think an industry should be outlawed because they use adverts
in a way that annoys you? That's actually amazing.

Don't get me wrong, if you don't care about it, don't sign, but don't ask to
sign _against_ poker unless you have a genuine reason for thinking it should
be banned.

